# Lawn Boy 4250 or 4505



## CrowellR18 (Dec 16, 2007)

I picked up an old Lawn Boy Scamp not sure if the model is 4250 or 4505... Anyways the guy said it just quit running and he was tired of messing with it, so he tossed it my way... Im a novice with only a 4 cycle engine rebuild under my belt... so some help would be great ... The mower definitly has compression, it just wont start... I tried the spark test and had no spark, however I later read that this is a "closed loop" and it would not spark ever as a result, is there any truth to this? If not it would be my coil? Is there any specific way to test a coil? 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure that this model shorts the primary winding in the ignition module to kill the spark. But either way, just test it with the ground wire disconnected, if no spark, then ground the circuit and test again. If you do not get spark either way, then it's likely that the module is bad. Just make sure the module laminations are grounded good when you test.


----------

